# East Side Get Together Info Here! Who' in/out???



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*:brew::cheers:OK Peeps! Here it is***********

*Thursday, October 1*
*6:30/7 pm until 12:00 am*

*I will have some beer in the tub but it is advised to make this byob. So what I am saying is you should bring your beverage of choice and maybe a bag of ice or two to throw in the tub.*
*Being a weekday, it will be a biotch to do any real cooking. *
*That being said, we could just drink it up and BS or the floor is open for suggestions.*

*We will have pool, darts, pingpong, music (maybe some live), bigscreen sports if any is on, etc*

*So all you sharks bring your poolstick, dart set, or pingpong paddle! (and some money  )*

*I also have a poker table if there is an interest.*

*Now that the date and time is set let the suggestions and rsvps roll!*

*Spout is in charge of a headcount ( i know, i know) :help:*

*If we opt for food maybe we could get everyone to bring a dish inline with the theme ie; bar b q, fajitas, or whatever.*

*Holy chit, what am I in for!! *

Brice 281-798-9456

16403 Oak Lane (on the corner of Oak ln and Red Bud
in the shop)

Channelview 77530


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I just wanted to post first.. me!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in... sounds good ta me..


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

In.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Oh ya gentleman,, don't forget to give Outcast some green to help pitch in for that new reel he wants out of the 2cool green stamp book!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

In


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

IN.... put me down for 1 XL on the shirt order 

I see you got spout painting the side of the shop and house in preparation for the event...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Wish I was an eesider...:frown:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Dude! Open invite for any 2coolers 



Long Pole said:


> Wish I was an eesider...:frown:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Dude! Open invite for any 2coolers


you dont know longpole.... we consider him an outsider nosider yogurtslider..


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Outcast said:


> Dude! Open invite for any 2coolers


Cool, Gilb what time we heading out?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

*Cool.....free beer at Brice's. So glad your throwing a party and picking up all the beer.* I might have to stop by to take advantage.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Tiny says he only coming if he can sing Karaoke!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i'm in.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Tiny says he only coming if he can sing Karaoke!


Ok, he can sit on the back side of the shop and sing to the neighbors dogs! :brew:


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Outcast*

When you are done with the parteeee and sufficiently recovered enough to start thinking again, we could prolly use your help in planning the Westsiders shindig ...... nice job


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

What's to plan? Name a bar and a date. :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> When you are done with the parteeee and sufficiently recovered enough to start thinking again, we could prolly use your help in planning the Westsiders shindig ...... nice job


how is he gonna move the shop to the west side? :tongue:

Gary, Specklecatcher and Angler24/7 have that under control!









Oh and Mega now...


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I wanna go...are you giving away anything? Like maybe a golfcart!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> how is he gonna move the shop to the west side? :tongue:
> 
> Gary, Specklecatcher and Angler24/7 have that under control!
> 
> ...


What are you talkin bout? They couldn't even show up for thier own get togather...:work:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Gonna try and make it. *In...*

We might go and fish the lights early. lol

*Tides for Round Point, Trinity Bay starting with October 1, 2009. *

Day High Tide Height Sunrise Moon Time % Moon /Low Time Feet Sunset VisibleTh 1 High 12:21 AM 1.1 7:12 AM Set 4:45 AM 89 1 Low 2:08 AM 0.5 7:04 PM Rise 5:32 PM 1 High 2:32 PM 1.1 1 Low 2:49 PM 0.9


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Melon said:


> Gonna try and make it. *In...*
> 
> We might go and fish the lights early. lol
> 
> ...


I was thinking about fishing first then going myself, but.........:biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Ifn I iz n town, Iz wil b dare


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Might be passing through there that evening. Will stop by if I do.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm in, depending on work schedule!


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

*In*

I will try to make it myself. I do not post much but would like to put faces to everyone's name here.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Who else?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Who else?


Believe Albert and myself will be there. Spout you better show! :brew:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Spout will be there or Outcast is going to send the hit squad around the corner to kick my,,,,, Besides I got J, Mike77015 or Slopoke to take me.. rotfl! I could walk, but, I don't like exercise!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

thursday? i'll have to wait and see.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Whos bringing all of the single ladies?????????


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

saltwatersensations said:


> Whos bringing all of the single ladies?????????


I have some "friends" that might be able to come, but I've got to give them plenty of notice because they work nights in skimpy outfits.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Brady Bunch said:


> I have some "friends" that might be able to come, but I've got to give them plenty of notice because they work nights in skimpy outfits.


 Do you have any idea how much green you will recieve if you pull it off....:doowapsta


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Do you have any idea how much green you will recieve if you pull it off....:doowapsta


Exactly my thoughts. You will have green coming out of your ears.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

FREON said:


> Ifn I iz n town, Iz wil b dare


I'll get FREON to drive me...he got me home from spouts...I think that was my house


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Do we need name tags?? LOL


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Ill fill out my vacation request form for the following day.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

for what!!!!!!!!! lol!



name tags are good idea. J is in charge!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I like being incognito!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I want to show up to this.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I want to show up to this.


Just show. I'm in got a kitchen for sho!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Alright spout.............where's the body count?


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll try to make it!

GED


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm, any dancing girls????...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya'll know what I said.... Long as somebody from here is driven there and it ain't me I'll be there. Man.. what am I gonna do partying Thurs. Fri and Saturday????


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Do we need name tags?? LOL


*YES*



waterspout said:


> for what!!!!!!!!! lol!


So we can protect the names of the innocent :tongue:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Brady Bunch said:


> *YES*
> 
> *So we can protect the names of the innocent* :tongue:


We are *all* innocent in this crew! :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Ya'll know what I said.... Long as somebody from here is driven there and it ain't me I'll be there. Man.. *what am I gonna do* *partying Thurs. Fri and Saturday????*


Have a **** good time? :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Alright spout.............where's the body count?


6 be there and 36 I'll trys..

Dang it yes or no people!:biggrin:

I'll get a total of the whatever yes and no in a hour or so Brice.. I gotta run to Guns point to the TP&W department and change a title,, need anything from there while I'm there? fixing to get ready to head that way, If you need something call.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

with all the I'll trys and if MC drives me, and the west sider want to come but are scared( long pole and gibby) 10 who knows at this point 


And from the guys the seem to reeally wear the pants around the house 13 are hell ya lets party!

OK,, off to Guns point to see the TP&W hot chicks,,, bwwaahahahaham ,, made myself laugh!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> bwwaahahahaham ,, made myself laugh!


It don't take too much does it Spout?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

can I bring a friend?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> can I bring a friend?


no


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> can I bring a friend?


Does she dance? :dance:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> can I bring a friend?


 Sweet Maria? :spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Does she dance? :dance:


and does she take off her clothes while dancing? :bounce:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

SINCE THIS WAS MY BRAIN CHILD!!! I just couldn't let it die.....It means so much to me.. I fell like Dr. Frankenstein....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I did use Spouts Brain in the monster...lolll


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Dream'rs!


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll be there bringing beer,ice,and food! Need a map or address:texasflag

GED


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Well I did use Spouts Brain in the monster...lolll


That's not a good thing.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

gedavis2 said:


> I'll be there bringing beer,ice,and food! Need a map or address:texasflag
> 
> GED


Here ya go:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

007 said:


> That's not a good thing.


 I STILL LUV HIM THO!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I want to come meet the mouth behind the spout, glory day, glory day. rs


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Brice, cant make it as planned. I screwed up my datess, we are headed to PV to get our arses whooped by some big yellowfin, returning on the 4th...........


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*parking*

Brice i hope you have plenty of parking. If i am back from WI. i will be there and maybe bring rebelangler. Beau


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

TXDRAKE said:


> I'm in, depending on work schedule!


:smile:

X2 (I can prob. flex the work schedule to suit me on a Thur).


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

waterspout said:


> how is he gonna move the shop to the west side? :tongue:
> 
> Gary, Specklecatcher and Angler24/7 have that under control!
> 
> ...





Long Pole said:


> What are you talkin bout? They couldn't even show up for thier own get togather...:work:


don't start short stick - I told Gary to have it during the week and we'd have more response.

guess what - eastside is having theirs on Thursday...and look at the responses so far.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Not an east sider but if y'all don't mind a Brazoria County 2cooler I'll be there. I ain't skeered


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I caught more fish than yall l this weekend! U guys should have came to the other side of the point.
:slimer:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Any thoughts on grub yet or just order some pizza?


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*in*

in


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Dangit!! I forgot about the Chief Cooks meeting Oct. 1, I'm out, ya'll come see me at the Dickinson VFW on Friday and Saturday!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Is that your BBQ cook off weekend... dang you aint worth a hoot at planning stuff.. Na,, we're are going to be tired after the entertainment Brice has lined up.. U have fun sitting the talking to a bunch of guys about their meat.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast
Spout
JohnnyQ
Slopoke
007
Sindiggin
InfamousJ and friend!
Long pole
Gilbert
bbridges
MonkeyMan
Flatoutfishin 
Albert
Melon
Tx Drake
bumaruski
Igo320
Freon 
bigbob
BradyBunch
Cornhosker
gedavis
tx Bigred
RustS
TxwhtlHTNR
Shooter
CoreyD.
27,,,,,,,


and 6ish maybe, I don't know if momma will let me's!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

waterspout said:


> Is that your BBQ cook off weekend... dang you aint worth a hoot at planning stuff.. Na,, we're are going to be tired after the entertainment Brice has lined up.. U have fun sitting the talking to a bunch of guys about their meat.


Naw man... it's my works annual cook off. Did you say entertainment???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Naw man... it's my works annual cook off. Did you say entertainment???


 OPPPS MY BAD, IT SLIPPED,, NEVER MIND! :rotfl: Go talk meat!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Dude!!!! Don't be throwing that out there! No way I would subject any woman to this shindig! We'd be on the news fo sho! This one's gonna be a sausage fest with a buncha lying fisherman and hunters! LOL
I am trying to line up a little music but have not heard back yet...hopefully though! Dang, looks like about 30 peeps huh? Ok then, we might need to add that it would be good to bring a chair....may not need it but it would probably be good (have bar seating for 18). Also, bring your favorite "soda" and 1 bag of ice for the "drink" tub  
So as far as eats, I am open for some, none, or whatever! Let's take a vote but I won't have time to cook this week so we would have to do the "bring a dish" deal....
If ya'll want eats post up who's bringin and what ur bringin....
Or just say no eats....we're sippin suds. If we start a verbal food train on this post it should be fine.....
If we want food I can have some deer sausage ready.....

Again, let me know.

So it is this Thursday 6:30-7 till midnight.....gotta work on Friday 

16403 Oak Ln 
Channelview 77530
2817989456

Spout bring some nametags 



waterspout said:


> Is that your BBQ cook off weekend... dang you aint worth a hoot at planning stuff.. Na,, we're are going to be tired after the entertainment Brice has lined up.. U have fun sitting the talking to a bunch of guys about their meat.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Naw man... it's my works annual cook off. Did you say entertainment???





waterspout said:


> OPPPS MY BAD, IT SLIPPED,, NEVER MIND! :rotfl: Go talk meat!


Who's gonna sang if Tiny's too busy with his meat? I jus' know 'Spout can't carry a tune. sad4sm


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Outcast
> Spout
> JohnnyQ
> Slopoke
> ...


Here I fixed the list spout. I don't think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> Here I fixed the list spout. I don't think I'm gonna make it.


Why,, I just emailed your Boss and she told me to please get you out of the dang chair so she can have the remote for at least one night!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Outcast said:


> So as far as eats, I am open for some, none, or whatever! Let's take a vote but I won't have time to cook this week so we would have to do the "bring a dish" deal....
> If ya'll want eats post up who's bringin and what ur bringin....
> Or just say no eats....we're sippin suds. If we start a verbal food train on this post it should be fine.....
> If we want food I can have some deer sausage ready.....
> ...


I plan on bringing some homemade smoked summer sausage, slim jims, and smoked polish. The polish is fully cooked and can be eaten cold (pretty good cold actually) or can be heated up.

Dave


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

txbigred said:


> I plan on bringing some homemade smoked summer sausage, slim jims, and smoked polish. The polish is fully cooked and can be eaten cold (pretty good cold actually) or can be heated up.
> 
> Dave


Sounds like ther's gonna be plenty of Sausage there! :rotfl:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ohh... the Chiefs meeting is Wednesday, I'll be dropping off some trailers at the VFW Thursday evening so... I might just catch a ride with Brad...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Just saw this for the first time...I may be up for it, depending on work.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Sounds good Shaddy!

Tic Toc Tic Toc



ShadMan said:


> Just saw this for the first time...I may be up for it, depending on work.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Dang it. I was looking forward to it, but I have to get my wife from the airport at 4, and the grandaughter has yet to make her appearance, so my hands are full. I was looking forward to meeting up with Yall.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Ohh... the Chiefs meeting is Wednesday, I'll be dropping off some trailers at the VFW Thursday evening so... I might just catch a ride with Brad...


You're welcome to Tiny but you'll have to drive up to my shop in Houston. I'll prolly just leave from here instead of driving all the way to Lg City then back again. :spineyes:

How early can we show up and start this thing anyways? :brew:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

You need a ride from the VFW Tiny?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What does Spout look for when he is lost in outter space? 

The Map, that's right!

I'm the map, I'm the map, 'cause I'm the map.... Dora!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

InfamousJ said:


> What does Spout look for when he is lost in outter space?
> 
> The Map, that's right!
> 
> I'm the map, I'm the map, 'cause I'm the map.... Dora!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: It doesn't look that far till you've pushed a wheelbarrow that far!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I bought my own space ship boyees! whatcha think???


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

LOL J-sohn,, I just noticed the Girlfriends Apartments! U are NOT right dude!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

waterspout said:


> I bought my own space ship boyees! whatcha think???


Night view! :biggrin:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Around 6:30 



CORNHUSKER said:


> You're welcome to Tiny but you'll have to drive up to my shop in Houston. I'll prolly just leave from here instead of driving all the way to Lg City then back again. :spineyes:
> 
> How early can we show up and start this thing anyways? :brew:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> LOL J-sohn,, I just noticed the Girlfriends Apartments! U are NOT right dude!


Buy fireworks, through the grifriends apartment, PARTY!

Buy fireworks, through the girlfriends apartment, PARTY!

Let's go Boot Spout. We're on a mission to Outcast's.

<ok, so I've been watching wayyyyyyy to much Dora with the young ones... LMAO but you gotta admit, that was perfect for Spout or maybe 007 too? >


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

what was perfect for me.. I missed the cab or something.... the map? I don't need a stinking map.. I grew up cruising those back river roads.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

waterspout said:


> what was perfect for me.. I missed the cab or something.... the map? I don't need a stinking map.. I grew up cruising those back river roads.


Thats my back way heading to Riverside Inn. Add me to the list, I am in.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Thats my back way heading to Riverside Inn. Add me to the list, I am in.


the park,, the tressel's, the wild chicks party's! haha,, you name it...:cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> You need a ride from the VFW Tiny?


Hell yes!! Let's do it!! :cheers:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Hell yes!! Let's do it!! :cheers:


:biggrin:

PM sent.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> PM sent.


PM sent.rs


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> PM sent.





Rusty S said:


> PM sent.rs


I sense a conspiracy in tha works. :smile:


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Some Additional info for that evening. Don't try to come down Sheldon road that time of the evening on Thursday, Channelviews Homecoming Parade will be coming thru about that time. Traffic will be backed up both directions due to road shutdowns.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

tdgal said:


> Some Additional info for that evening. Don't try to come down Sheldon road that time of the evening on Thursday, Channelviews Homecoming Parade will be coming thru about that time. Traffic will be backed up both directions due to road shutdowns.


Otherwise use J's directions from I-10.. I'll sneak in from Bear Bayou or something! MAYBE JUST SHOW UP AT NOON AND GET MY HEAD ON RIGHT! :rotfl: :slimer:

Thanks tdgal,, forgot about that! U coming by?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> PM sent.


you gotta tomtom or garmin road gps thingy??? I do if we need it...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tiny said:


> you gotta tomtom or garmin road gps thingy??? I do if we need it...


Rectal Cranal Inversion :spineyes:

Now that we've established it starts at noon, Que Dia?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Rectal Cranal Inversion :spineyes:
> 
> *Now that we've established it starts at noon,* Que Dia?


Woeee,, don't listen to me! I'm gonna end up getting shot here. Hey Outcast.. all the hood rats said they were coming to see ya!  :slimer:

Brad swing by and scoop my up


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Huh????


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Rectal Cranal Inversion :spineyes:
> 
> Now that we've established it starts at noon, Que Dia?


.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

well well well... seems the boss has given me a choice.. understandable.. 4 days of hunting or one night with you misfits. Hmmmmmm... yall have fun.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> well well well... seems the boss has given me a choice.. understandable.. 4 days of hunting or one night with you misfits. Hmmmmmm... yall have fun.


Sounds like you're pretty much PWhooped to me!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Sounds like you're pretty much PWhooped to me!


Agreed.

I'd do both and throw in an extra day of hunting.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Sounds like you're pretty much PWhooped to me!


and kid whipped... hard to schedule things these days, makes a man go crazy


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Na,, him not whoooppped to bad.. He did sleep in a holiday inn express last night!


J, where you potlick a hunt at homey???? can't much blame you bro,, go babysit those angels for moms night out and have a good weekend!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

_Updated_

_Outcast_
_Spout-- Probally already there icing down cold ones_
_JohnnyQ_
_Slopoke_
_007_
_Sindiggin_
_InfamousJ and friend!---Out for hunting _
_Long pole_
_Gilbert_
_bbridges_
_MonkeyMan_
_Flatoutfishin _
_Albert_
_Tx Drake_
_bumaruski_
_Igo320_
_Freon _
_bigbob_
_BradyBunch_
_Cornhosker_
_gedavis_
_tx Bigred_
_RustS_
_TxwhtlHTNR_
_Shooter_
_CoreyD._
_Tiny--- In depending on transportation and or GPS _
_27,,,,,,,_

_and 6ish maybe, I don't know if momma will let me's!_


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

_Outcast
Spout-- Probally already there Icing down cold ones_
_JohnnyQ_
_Slopoke_
_007_
_Sindiggin_
_Long pole_
_Gilbert_
_bbridges_
_MonkeyMan_
_Flatoutfishin _
_Albert_
_Tx Drake_
_bumaruski_
_Igo320_
_Freon _
_bigbob_
_BradyBunch_
_Cornhosker_
_gedavis_
_tx Bigred_
_RustS_
_TxwhtlHTNR_
_Shooter_
_CoreyD._
_Tiny--- In depending on transportation and or GPS _
_27,,,,,,,_

Looks like the C-Listers are coming on strong!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Melon said:


> _Outcast_
> _Spout-- Probally already there Icing down cold ones_
> _JohnnyQ_
> _Slopoke_
> ...


 Unless something changes, dis C-Lister will be in Corpus and not be able to attend


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> and kid whipped... hard to schedule things these days, makes a man go crazy


I know the feelin'... trust me! :cheers:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Just for the record I am NOT dependent on transportation!! I can drive up there and back all by myself. But why would I want to do that???:biggrin:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I have enough chairs for about 25-28 just fyi


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I am not reading thru all this thread. Is this for tomorrow night?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey spout you need a ride?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

YES 



Gilbert said:


> I am not reading thru all this thread. Is this for tomorrow night?


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Hey guys,*

*I have some live music that can be there at 9:30 and stay till Midnight. How many of you will be "closing me down"??? If there is a decent enough headcount I will have them come out. Good country music! Hank, cash, waylon, etc*

*Let me know asap *


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll be there but I aint closing it down.. Thursday is a work night and 4:30 comes awfull early...:brew2:


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'll be there but I aint closing it down.. Thursday is a work night and 4:30 comes awfull early...:brew2:


xx...to late fo me...thanks tho.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*meet and greet*

Back from WI. but loading right now for Jackson TN. with a delivery for tomorrow. Wish i could be there but $ come first right now yall have fun and have one for me. Beau


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mywifeshusband said:


> Back from WI. but loading right now for Jackson TN. with a delivery for tomorrow. Wish i could be there but $ come first right now yall have fun and have one for me. Beau


Take it safe on the road Beau! And keep it between the lines 10 Fo!:cheers:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey Tiny, I'll pick you up on the way to meet Whitetail Hunter if you want, I am coming from west of the dog track. I am purty familiar with the VFW on hwy 3. I'll shoot you a pm. rs


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Rusty S said:


> Hey Tiny, I'll pick you up on the way to meet Whitetail Hunter if you want, I am coming from west of the dog track. I am purty familiar with the VFW on hwy 3. I'll shoot you a pm. rs


Yea man, that'll be cool. Be less hassle on erbody 'preciate it! :cheers:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I plan to stay for a couple of hours but I wont be there that late.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

yo Brice.. what happened to option B) Me like option B) with the mirrow ball and the ,,,, lol Give ya a shout later.. got a couple of coolers here in the back of the truck for the fill the tub full of ice deal.... already told these bone heads,, there better be a few hunred pounds by the end of the day.. I can get up to 750lbs if they don't rob me. this is for tomorrow right? :slimer:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm in fo' sho now. I might be closin' her down, Brice. Not sure on that part yet, but a definite maybe. 

Anyone meeting up for a brew or two beforehand? I don't want to go home first...too far out of the way.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

what time you talkin about Jeff?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'm in fo' sho now. I might be closin' her down, Brice. Not sure on that part yet, but a definite maybe.
> 
> Anyone meeting up for a brew or two beforehand? I don't want to go home first...too far out of the way.


I'm on GO right now. :biggrin:
It won't be a late one for me though :headknock


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll be down that way by 6:00 or a bit earlier.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'll be down that way by 6:00 or a bit earlier.


Pfffftttttttt


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

CORNHUSKER said:


> I'm on GO right now. :biggrin:
> It won't be a late one for me though :headknock


Double Pffft..... :slimer:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

6 aint that early Jeff. Call me when you get this way.. 7138527744 or Brice one. he'll probably be out in his shop. I'm going to load a bunch of ice and take it earlier also.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Double Pffft..... :slimer:


sad2sm


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there with waders on!!


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*I'ma Eastsider*

Hay for Scaffolding in that pic. That's gotta be A&M....lol. 

My money and daughter go there.

Spout can count?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I might sneak in the back door.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Melon said:


> I might sneak in the back door.


that's what We hear you're alway wanting to do!  :slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> that's what We hear you're alway wanting to do!  :slimer:


Is that why I always catch you looking over your shoulder? Gun shy?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CYA! LOL


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

*WOW*

What tha!!!!!! :cop::bounce::dance:

Now that's a post!!!
Do people in banned camp get extra beer tonight or something?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gilbert again.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gilbert again.


Better hurry before he can't recieve it!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> *BOOM!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Ive watched this for like 10 mins already!
> 
> ...


........and only 1 BOOM!!!!!!??????


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

kill it guey. ***? :headknock

who would post something like that?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

POOF!


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

That was quick!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

huh?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> huh?


 Too bad You missed it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

007 said:


> Better hurry before he can't recieve it!!


too late.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

a Greenie?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

dang.....what's up with the 0/1 count?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll be leaving the Quest Mansion around 6:15 headed yonder ways..

And Gillybert!!! that was disgusting!!! There's no shame....

I think ya need 40 licks for that...h:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> dang.....what's up with the 0/1 count?


 I told ya not ta let 007 get your password.. better change it quick before its 0/2...:rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Melon said:


> I might sneak in the back door.


 I hurd dat u were dat way, Mr. Snickers :rotfl: Pleez provyde sum adult supervizhun 4 dem boyz 2nite, cents I kaint b there. :brew:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Live old country will be there at 7pm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Have fun fellars. Wish I coulda made it. Maybe the next one.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I see ya'll looking...got some live music so come on


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

One heck of a time, enjoyed the company of new friends, thanks Outcast. rs


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Big thanks goes out to Brice for hosting, Spout for ice, and Tx Red for bringing homemade summer sausage and beef jerky.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

So any pictures? I got stuck in the Operating Room till about 8:30, thought about heading over there afterwards but figured things were winding down.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I figured being drugged up from the dentist yesterday and drinking, plus trying to get back home wasn't a good combo. 

Hope ya'll had a good one...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Had a great time Brice......those 2 boys could jam! It was good to see everyone again and can't wait for the next one. Thanks for the ride home Phillip.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

awesome time.... thanks brice. good to see everyone and meet some new.. great group.. east side baby!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Cool place Brice, thanks again. Just let us know when you want to do it again. :biggrin:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Had a great time. Enjoyed meeting some new guys and spending some time with familar faces. Just a reminder to all of you who said you were going to send me some rep today, in case you were too drunk and don't remember, I have only received green from one of you so far.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FREON said:


> Had a great time. Enjoyed meeting some new guys and spending some time with familar faces. Just a reminder to all of you who said you were going to send me some rep today, in case you were too drunk and don't remember, I have only received green from one of you so far.


LIAR - and for that, you get no green.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

FREON said:


> Had a great time. Enjoyed meeting some new guys and spending some time with familar faces. Just a reminder to all of you who said you were going to send me some rep today, in case you were too drunk and don't remember, I have only received green from one of you so far.


Were you the midget that everybody was trying to ignore?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Nope...I think that guys name was Shawn or something like that  Were you the fat boy from Nebraska that guys kept doing the wrap around to?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Nope his name was Slo something but there ain't no way that boy was from the great state of Nebraska. You must have been that big goofy sum-beech that didn't bring any ice, just came sneakin in with a couple forty's in a plastic bag.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

How late did it go?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I left at 1am.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

007 got one of the toll booth ladies phone number on the way home.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

What, no pics?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> I left at 1am.


thanks for cleaning up.. shop floors looked buffed and toilet was sparkling... you're good at that, would think you did it for a living.



Shin-Diggin said:


> 007 got one of the toll booth ladies phone number on the way home.


DAYUM! LMAO good to see yall again...


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> thanks for cleaning up.. shop floors looked buffed and toilet was sparkling... you're good at that, would think you did it for a living.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> thanks for cleaning up.. shop floors looked buffed and toilet was sparkling... you're good at that, would think you did it for a living.


You got some green coming for that one! lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> thanks for cleaning up.. shop floors looked buffed and toilet was sparkling... you're good at that, would think you did it for a living.


It would have turned out better if he would have brought his hose.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*great time*

had a great time, Brice thank you for having us. it was great to meet some more 2coolers.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bunch of *** holes.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Pictures are coming .. trust me, there is one that will be exploited 

Thanks Brice for having open house ... shop rather. Good to meet some new faces and see others that I havent seen in a while.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey,, is the party over yet! he!! no,, it's friday,, Brice's at 6pm guys. LOL Thanks Brice!!! had a blast... as I always do, and good to meet all you knuckle heads I didn't already know. Lez do it again east side party animals!!!! and you wanna beez are invited as always.... soon as we get the OK or Brice goes out of town.

By the way, the video of the pool table area is being edited along with some photoshop pic son to be posted! rotflmao!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

watermelon watermelon! lol


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Somebody post up some pics.....my head hurts


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

After a good night it sucks to be at work. We should be fishing.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Somebody post up some pics.....my head hurts


you at home.. I need to come clean that brew tub out! lol :biggrin: 
Hair of the dog amigo!:rotfl:


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Hey Johnny Quest....post your pics! Oh, and Jonah Ramirez did a badazz job singin and playin! For you guys that liked him and want him at one of your shindiggs....shoot me a pm and I'll get you his contact info! This guy just might be somebody one day!

We had an awesome time and everyone was very cool....if you weren't there....you missed a good one!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I think that stuff will make it to the ranch tonight  Perks of being the cleanup crew!!


waterspout said:


> you at home.. I need to come clean that brew tub out! lol :biggrin:
> Hair of the dog amigo!:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Hey Johnny Quest....post your pics! Oh, and Jonah Ramirez did a badazz job singin and playin! For you guys that liked him and want him at one of your shindiggs....shoot me a pm and I'll get you his contact info! This guy just might be somebody one day!
> 
> We had an awesome time and everyone was very cool....if you weren't there....you missed a good one!


Yes, he was good... he was even nice to let Tiny abuse the system.  LOL


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ya brian , you missed it. Quit lurking and wondering.. It was a throw down!


Brice be careful going to the ranch.. Hey guys, Brice is Leaving ,, shops open. LOL!:rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Outcast said:


> I think that stuff will make it to the ranch tonight  Perks of being the cleanup crew!!


There's a 94 qt. cooler on my boat that's empty........I'm just sayin......and JQ is at work. I'm sure that he'll post the pics along with a 2 page story to go along with them.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Ya brian , you missed it. Quit lurking and wondering.. It was a throw down!
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl: LOL! I definitely wish I could have made it. Sounds like everyone had a blast. Heard something about a grizzly bear wrestling a midget........
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Yes, he was good... he was even nice to let Tiny abuse the system.  LOL


ditto, and thank goodness he got the micro back


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

bbridges said:


> waterspout said:
> 
> 
> > Ya brian , you missed it. Quit lurking and wondering.. It was a throw down!
> ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't you take some pics Spout?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for hostin' Brice. It was a good night.
Now this mornin', well....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> Didn't you take some pics Spout?


I have to remember where I put the camera.. BUT, I can make you famous!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

waterspout said:


> I have to remember where I put the camera.. BUT, I can make you notorious!!!!!!!:rotfl:


:smile:

Fixed it for ya 'spout.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I have to remember where I put the camera.. BUT, I can make you famous!!!!!!!:rotfl:


Did you look in your missing truck? :headknock


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> I have to remember where I put the camera.. BUT, I can make you famous!!!!!!!:rotfl:


This one time over on the North side................


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Did you look in your missing truck? :headknock


Bite me Bradley!  :rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I want to look at those pool table videos, I think Brice was cheating......J/K.......homey can shoot some pool.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

It was sure nice meeting all of you fellas!!!! It was nice putting some faces with some names!!

Brice,

Thanks for the Hospitality and you have a great place!!!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Woooo Weeee...... and that's about all I'm gonna say.


Ohh... Brice.. Jam up dude, appreciate it, and enjoyed it!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a great time Brice, The mancave is sweet....
Pics are downloading now. I should have them up in a bit....:work:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

man all that beer and sausage is tearing my rear up today


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> man all that beer and sausage is tearing my rear up today


 :rotfl: R U shur dta iz all it iz? :rotfl: Report I got said dat dare wuz sum wraparoundz goin on. :rotfl: Pix of u & Cornholio


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> man all that beer and sausage is tearing my rear up today


R U sure that was it? You and Spout were getting pretty cozy as the night wore on.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

007 said:


> R U sure that was it? You and Spout were getting pretty cozy as the night wore on.


 No pics then please!:rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> man all that beer and SAUSAGE tore my rear up


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

he has sausage in his rear?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> man all that beer and sausage is tearing my rear up today





FREON said:


>


Yep!! He backed right into that one!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> he HAD sausage in his rear?


 :question: U tell me


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Who snuck in the backdoor J? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Did ya smoke it first?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

yall are so easy... I knew you gumnuts would drool over quoting that and coming up with some one liners.. and hey, it's Friday... yall needed something to do... so I tossed a softball out there for you... 

carry on. LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Melon said:


> Who snuck in the backdoor J? :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I'm not one to name names, but ap-pear-antly somebody did. :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Did ya smoke it first?


 did ya eat it?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> Did ya smoke it first?


 yep....and then he warmed it up in his bun oven :biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

24Buds said:


> did ya eat it?


You like knowing who eats snakes, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

FREON said:


> yep....and then he warmed it up in his bun oven :biggrin:


I gotta reload my greenie basket...:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I gotta reload my greenie basket...:rotfl:


 Covered FREON for ya!:biggrin:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

sad3sm



That went south in a hurry.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

lookie there... got you some greenies from it freoff.. LOL


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> lookie there... got you some greenies from it freoff.. LOL


 Thanks Infamoose....I like it....I get greenies and you get SAUSAGE and a SORE REAR :biggrin: :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> sad3sm
> 
> That went south in a hurry.


 Sounds like something else went south last night :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FREON said:


> Thanks Infamoose....I like it....I get greenies and you get SAUSAGE and a SORE REAR :biggrin: :rotfl:


I'd say you came out on tha better end of that deal. :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bwahahahahaha.. 

it's burning :hairout: :birthday:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bunch of ****'s


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FREON said:


> Sounds like something else went south last night :rotfl:


Not really sure how far South it went, but I'm pretty sure it ENDED UP in Brownsville.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I'd say you came out on tha better end of that deal. :biggrin:


 he said better end! lol:hairout:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope y'all had enough sense to have casings on them sausages...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> bunch of ****'s


Says tha guy that can't keep up with his own hose.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Kind of ironic that someone talks about sausage and a sore rear and GILBERT immediately shows up. :an6: Yes Gilbert, we are a bunch of Homosapiens :biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I heard the banjo player left early! 

What did he get tired of waiting on Gilbert?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

FREON said:


> Kind of ironic that someone talks about sausage and a sore rear and GILBERT immediately shows up. :an6: Yes Gilbert, we are a bunch of Homosapiens :biggrin:


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hope y'all had enough sense to have casings on them sausages...


Ha! Ha! You have given out too much reputation! Catcha Later HP.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a sausage? And why does it make your rear end burn?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

im all out of rep for you gumbuts too.... wont be till monday so maybe I'll forget


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

007 said:


> What's a sausage? And why does it make your rear end burn?


it's an east side thang


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Melon said:


> Ha! Ha! You have given out too much reputation! Catcha Later HP.


Got you covered Melon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

007 Knows what sausage is..
Him and Pokie were gettin perty tight...:slimer:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 007 Knows what sausage is..
> Him and Pokie were gettin perty tight...:slimer:


Looks like 007 had a thought in that picture! There is a light over his head!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> 007 Knows what sausage is..
> Him and Pokie were gettin perty tight...:slimer:


looks like pokie was poking 007 in the balloon knot wif da left hand


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

dayum, wheres the love? everyone else is getting reened.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> looks like pokie was poking 007 in the balloon knot wif da left hand


 Yea he's lucky he didn't END up like Spout did..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> dayum, wheres the love? everyone else is getting reened.


Was that supposed to be *greened* or *reamed*?

Sorry -- apparently I have given out too much blah blah blah...


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yea he's lucky he didn't END up like Spout did..


 Looks like Sout is a member of the SHOCKER GANG :slimer:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Was that a Koala in the back ground?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

trodery said:


> Looks like 007 had a thought in that picture! There is a light over his head!


That's not a light you moron...........it's a halo!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> looks like pokie was poking 007 in the balloon knot wif da left hand


What ya can't see is Mikey's right hand. If ya could, you'd know why I'm makin' that face. And salsa's got nothin' ta do with it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Yea he's lucky he didn't END up like Spout did..


I see Brady Bunch and IJ behind his shoulder.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

alrighty fellas, again the party was great.. 

good way to start hunting season with a bang. 

adios, death awaits some animals out there...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> alrighty fellas, again the party was great..
> 
> good way to start hunting season with a bang.
> 
> adios, death awaits some animals out there...


Go get em killa!!

in my best peta voice


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have more pics comming but downloading from this blackberry is SLOW.:headknock


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I have more pics comming but downloading from this blackberry is SLOW.:headknock


I email my pics from the phone to a hotmail account.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I have more pics comming but downloading from this blackberry is SLOW.:headknock


We actually wait for "special" people Randall!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

jealous BBBBBB's sthu! if you can't roll with the party boyzzzzzzzz cuz U'r kitchen pass's are Used say so! When we roll, WE ROLL! 




i'M JUST SAYIN!!! Party at Brices,, I got the key,,, 007 is sheet out of luck,, got me a new used ice box


LMAO,,, beer thirty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

greenie please! LOL J get off my puter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Shin-Diggin said:


> I email my pics from the phone to a hotmail account.


 Thats what i,m doing, its just going slow for some reason..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> jealous BBBBBB's sthu! if you can't roll with the party boyzzzzzzzz cuz U'r kitchen pass's are Used say so! When we roll, WE ROLL!
> 
> i'M JUST SAYING,, NO CHEETOS FOR TXFG(


Back away from the keg Spout!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> Back away from the keg Spout!


He's hittin' tha leftovers from tha partee.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

When the East side rolls, We roll right...
Here are some more of the boys..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> He's hittin' tha leftovers from tha partee.


I know....he called me earlier......"hey duuuuude! guess where I'm at? these leftovers are gooooood!"


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

waterspout said:


> jealous BBBBBB's sthu! if you can't roll with the party boyzzzzzzzz cuz U'r kitchen pass's are Used say so! When we roll, WE ROLL!
> 
> i'M JUST SAYIN!!! Party at Brices,, I got the key,,, 007 is sheet out of luck,, got me a new used ice box
> 
> ...


Spout you already on the sauce? lmao


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> alrighty fellas, again the party was great..
> 
> good way to start hunting season with a BANG.
> 
> adios, death awaits some animals out there...


BANG  I thought you only had one sausage......JUst talked to IJ and he was going to the store for some Tucks Medicated Pads :slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

FREON said:


> BANG  I thought you only had one sausage......JUst talked to IJ and he was going to the store for some Tucks Medicated Pads :slimer:


Only cause it's too late for some KY jelly.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

someone come drive,,,,, I got cash but the DPS didn't like my tooood! 


Yes Melon,,, some of us do not let work take over OUR life!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey u need a ride u know how to beep beep!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> BANG  I thought you only had one sausage......JUst talked to IJ and he was going to the store for some Tucks Medicated Pads :slimer:


chit IJ ate dang near ate all the grub,, tall skinny Bassturd! 

greenies please! :bounce:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's the band... you westsiders could learn a thing or 2 from us...
It aint gotta be fancy smancy. Look what ya can do in a garage, if ya use your noggins...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

those boys ROCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here's the band... you westsiders could learn a thing or 2 from us...
> It aint gotta be fancy smancy. Look what ya can do in a garage, if ya use your noggins...


They rocked too..........every thing from Charlie Daniels to Metallica!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

heck,,,, those giuys for two folks are the bomb! I would get them for any party I have/hsd


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

waterspout said:


> heck,,,, those giuys for two folks are the bomb! I would get them for any party I have/hsd


ROGER!!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

NO Tiny has nothing to do with it besides mopping the floor!!! I'll leave it at that, Tiny Dynomitey comes in small packages bro!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Hey if any you wanna go fish the upper end.....this is what is in store. Gonna be at wallisville project launch around 6:00 to 6:30. Gonna fish till around noon. Gotta head to east texas in the evening to put out corn. Bring your boats and poles. Spout, 007 or ? Have a good weekend. Beep! Beep! Out! lol

*Daily Details for
Anahuac, TX 
[ English | Metric ] *

*Weather for your life 
Weather Related to...Aches & PainsAir Quality & PollutionAllergies & PollenBoat & BeachCold & FluFitness & ExerciseFlights & Business TravelGolf WeatherHealthHome ImprovementInterstate Driving ForecastLawn & GardenOutdoor RecreationPetsSchoolday WeatherSki ConditionsSkin ProtectionSporting EventsVacation & Travel GuideWedding Planner *

Today Sat, Oct 3 Sun, Oct 4 Mon, Oct 5 Tue, Oct 6 Wed, Oct 7 Thu, Oct 8 Fri, Oct 9 Sat, Oct 10 Sun, Oct 11 *Hourly Forecast* more details
*6 am *








*67°F*
Feels Like
*67°F* *9 am *








*72°F*
Feels Like
*72°F* *12 pm *








*78°F*
Feels Like
*81°F* *3 pm *








*80°F*
Feels Like
*83°F* *6 pm *








*78°F*
Feels Like
*82°F* *9 pm *








*74°F*
Feels Like
*74°F*​


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm fishing West bay tomorrow!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

FREON said:


> BANG  I thought you only had one sausage......JUst talked to IJ and he was going to the store for some Tucks Medicated Pads :slimer:





007 said:


> Only cause it's too late for some KY jelly.


 LOL...Yer rite...him cood have uzed da KY last nite....Now, him lookin 4 damage control...jest talked 2 him agin & him said da Tucks R werkin :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Quit type'n and answer your phone! Knot head !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ditto!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

No more pics?


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Tiny after he had a good rollin around on the floor with Outcast ....










I guess they were "feelin the love" ...










And some more ...










Tiny tryin to squeeze my head off ...










Do you wanna know who won? ...










I guess he was worried with the crowd we had ...










Yep, thats why Brice had that shirt on ...


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Note that in Brady Bunch's pictures that 'Spout, Tiny, and Outcast all bear tha mark of Most Excellent 2Coolers on their shirt. :cheers::rybka::biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What in the hayell is hanging out of whitetail hunter's mouth? It's not one of IJ's sausages is it?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

007 said:


> What in the hayell is hanging out of whitetail hunter's mouth? It's not one of IJ's sausages is it?


Yes. I believe that is IJ's sausage.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Yes. I believe that is IJ's sausage.


No wonder his rear end is sore.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Y'all are going to have to rename this event... Links-n-Twinks ??? :biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm still waitin on spouts pics. cmon boy post em up....


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Looked like a great time.....I missed out


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Profish00 said:


> Looked like a great time.....I missed out


Same here. Too far for me to drink an drive:biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I was too scared to show up at an East side gathering.


Figures.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

:rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

007 said:


> No wonder my rear end is sore.


This is another reason I didn't show.:headknock


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

BOOM! :slimer:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

slopoke said:


> BOOM! :slimer:


 Goes the Dynamite. rs


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Great folks and a great time! By the way.....Tiny is a big mofo but he can carry a tune alright  

Spout showed up Friday to drink the leftover beer.....I headed out to the woods to sling arrows....in pain for most of the day LOL


----------

